# Phụ huynh cần biết Quy tắc vàng khi kỷ luật con



## uyenlam (21/11/18)

Thay vì mắng con ở nơi công cộng, bạn hãy tìm một nơi kín đáo hoặc đợi đến khi về nhà để áp dụng kỷ luật. Một tác giả chia sẻ trên iMom bài học rút ra về cách kỷ luật con.

Tôi sẽ không bao giờ quên ngày mà tôi và em trai lấy trộm một gói kẹo cao su từ cửa hàng tạp hóa. Khi đó chúng tôi còn nhỏ, bị mẹ kỷ luật trước mặt thu ngân và nhiều khách hàng khác. Chúng tôi đã mắc sai lầm, nhưng hình phạt đó khiến cả hai cực kỳ xấu hổ. Khi nghĩ lại chuyện này, tôi luôn ước mẹ sẽ chờ đến khi về nhà để phạt hai chị em hơn là làm bẽ mặt chúng tôi nơi công cộng.

Hãy đối xử với người khác theo cách mà bạn muốn họ đối xử với mình. Cách tư duy này chắc chắn cũng thích hợp để áp dụng cho việc kỷ luật trẻ em. Dưới đây là ba quy tắc vàng mà bạn có thể tham khảo.



​
*Kín đáo*
Kỷ luật cần được xử lý kín đáo. Bạn hãy thử nghĩ xem bản thân sẽ cảm thấy như thế nào nếu bị người khác khiển trách trước mặt bạn bè hoặc đồng nghiệp. Vì vậy, khi con hành động sai trái, bạn nên giữ bình tĩnh và tìm một nơi riêng tư để uốn nắn. Nếu không thể tìm được một nơi như thế, bạn cần thông báo cho con rằng khi về nhà, con sẽ phải chịu hậu quả vì hành động của mình. Quát tháo không phải cách hiệu quả để uốn nắn hành vi của trẻ.

Ngoại lệ đối với nguyên tắc này là việc điều chỉnh hành vi của trẻ từ 5 tuổi trở xuống. Hãy xem xét ví dụ về một đứa trẻ 4 tuổi muốn lôi kéo sự chú ý của mẹ trong khi mẹ đang nói chuyện với một người bạn.

Mẹ: Beth ạ, bác sĩ nói có lẽ cô ấy sẽ mất khoảng một tuần để hồi phục và sau đó...

Đứa trẻ: Mẹ! Con muốn hỏi mẹ cái này ạ! Mẹ ơi! Khủng long của con đâu?

Mẹ: Xin lỗi nhé, Beth. (Quay sang trẻ) Con biết không được phép ngắt lời người khác khi họ đang trò chuyện, đúng không?

Đứa trẻ: Vâng ạ.

Mẹ: Được rồi, vậy hãy chờ đợi một cách yên lặng nhé.

*Tôn trọng*
Trong tình huống trên, ngay cả khi đang rất khó chịu với trẻ, bạn vẫn có thể đối xử với chúng một cách tôn trọng. Điều này có nghĩa cần tránh quát tháo, mắng mỏ hay chế nhạo. Thái độ của bạn ảnh hưởng nhiều đến cách trẻ xử lý tình huống căng thẳng trong cuộc sống.

Bạn có thể nói: "Jack, mẹ đang rất buồn vì con. Những gì con làm là rất sai trái. Đó không phải lựa chọn tốt, và mẹ không muốn con lặp lại. Mẹ yêu con, mẹ muốn con hiểu rằng mẹ đang chỉ ra lỗi sai để lần sau con có thể xử lý tốt hơn".



​
*Công bằng*
Để kỷ luật một cách công bằng, hậu quả cần được xác định trước. Bạn hãy giải thích cho trẻ về hậu quả của một việc gì đó để chúng biết điều gì sẽ xảy ra. Khi trẻ không vâng lời, bạn chỉ việc bình tĩnh áp dụng. Nếu cảm thấy trẻ vô tình quên, bạn có thể nhắc lại về hậu quả và cho chúng thêm một cơ hội. Nhưng nếu trẻ lại cư xử không đúng mực, bạn không nên thỏa hiệp tiếp.

Kỷ luật công bằng cũng bao gồm việc tính đến hoàn cảnh cụ thể: Liệu con có hành động bất thường vì quá mệt hay quá đói? Liệu hành vi sai trái của con có liên quan đến một giai đoạn trong lứa tuổi đó? Bạn cần bao quát vấn đề để tránh cứng nhắc.

_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------

